# Good price on a new to me Stihl 028



## John the Painter (Nov 6, 2011)

Brought some wood to my neibourgh's parents and blocked it up for them and the old fellow comes out of the building with a Stihl 028 that's hardly been used wondering if I can get it going.It started up right away but the tip of the bar was jamming the chain and I could see where it had gotten hot.Popped the chain off and it ran fine.He said take it home and keep it.He's getting on in years and can't run a saw anymore.I offered him some money for it but he said no as long as I could block up a few other logs he had.I have no problem doing that for him and would do it for nothing anyway.So I have a new to me saw and only have to get a new bar for it. Good day in my books. :cheese:


----------



## rottiman (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice the way those things sometimes come around, and everbody walks away happy.


----------



## HittinSteel (Nov 6, 2011)

Great score! I'd be giving the old man a hand the rest of his wood burning seasons for that gift.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 6, 2011)

The Stihl 028 Super AV one of the best all around firewood saw.


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 6, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Great score! I'd be giving the old man a hand the rest of his wood burning seasons for that gift.



Yeah I don;t think that will be an issue


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 6, 2011)

The 028 is far the best saw I have ever owned.  I bought mine new at 16 yrs old.  I am 43 now.  3 years ago I gave it some attention.
New plug, new plug wire and boot, and a new bar.  It is the smallest of my saws but the most power per weight.  Runs like a top every time.  You have got a little Cummins there.  Good things come around to good people.  Enjoy.


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 7, 2011)

north of 60 said:
			
		

> The 028 is far the best saw I have ever owned.  I bought mine new at 16 yrs old.  I am 43 now.  3 years ago I gave it some attention.
> New plug, new plug wire and boot, and a new bar.  It is the smallest of my saws but the most power per weight.  Runs like a top every time.  You have got a little Cummins there.  Good things come around to good people.  Enjoy.



I'm sure I will. This was my first year buying my wood in log length and my Poulan did the job. I was planning on upgrading to a better saw next year. One without the "easy chain tensioning system" with the little dial to adjust it. Very frustrating having to tighten the chain after every 5 or 6 cuts  >:-(


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

You can change that line in tightening your chain to once and awhile during a fuel tank fill up.


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 7, 2011)

best saw ever, but I am biased.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> best saw ever, but I am biased.


Your not the first person I have heard say this......Just not many around.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 7, 2011)

Good things happen to good people.
Karma baby.


----------



## davmor (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had one for almost 30 years, great saw. As stated before good things happen to good people. Good luck with the saw.


----------



## blel (Nov 8, 2011)

I've had  an 028 Super since Hurricane Gloria came though, (mid 80's). Used it for clearing cross country ski trails, fire wood, etc, still using it. It's the best.


----------



## Axe140 (Nov 8, 2011)

My dad bought my 028AV Super so I could cut wood when I was in my 20's for my birthday. I am now 48 and still use it. It runs as good today as it did when I first got it. Enjoy your 028


----------



## southbound (Nov 9, 2011)

the guy that gave me my 064 and 046 likes his 028 the best if that says anything .....


----------



## John the Painter (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.It seems like I have a damn good saw here.Picked up a new bar ,chain,plug,and some fresh gas.Have no idea how long the gas has been in it for.Installed everything and cleaned all the old dust and grime off it.Looks like a new one.Was late when I got it all done so didn't get a chance to fire it up yet but have been itching to cut something since I got it.  I might have to take down one of the Poplar in the back yard yet.


----------



## BlankBlankBlank (Nov 9, 2011)

John the Painter said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.It seems like I have a damn good saw here.Picked up a new bar ,chain,plug,and some fresh gas.Have no idea how long the gas has been in it for.Installed everything and cleaned all the old dust and grime off it.Looks like a new one.Was late when I got it all done so didn't get a chance to fire it up yet but have been itching to cut something since I got it.  I might have to take down one of the Poplar in the back yard yet.



What a catch!!  Enjoy.  I've been looking at getting a second larger chainsaw, myself, something with a 24" bar.


----------

